

Best breeding ground for unicorns may not be Silicon Valley - sharkweek
http://blog.pitchbook.com/best-breeding-ground-for-unicorns-may-not-be-silicon-valley/

======
minimaxir
Correlation does not imply causation. There is nowhere enough data on unicorns
to determine if country of origin is causal.

